# Superbowl XLII: Who ya got?



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Giants or Patriots?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Man, if I went against my Pats, I'd need my head examined.

Good luck to both teams. I hope it's an exciting game.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Giants, Got to go with the home team!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

My whole family are Pats fans, but for the Superbowl party I'll be rooting for the Giants, just to stir things up a bit and tick my family off. I did vote for Pats in the poll, however.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ahahahahaha Good Idea Dean


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I have to go with the Giants even though they might lose


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Giants were my dad's team. So in his memory ...


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Yeah BABY!!!*

The Underdogs have it!!! WOW! What a game! Congrats to those few who voted for NY!
BTW, this is NY's first World Championship since 9/11...
whohoo!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Who cares about the SuperBowl? The Saints weren't in it.


----------

